# stationary



## macta123

Hello friends ,

Can you name major stationary items in all languages -

Like in Hindi = Book = Kitab
Pen = Kalam 
Paper = Kagaz
Ink = Siyahi
Notebook = Likney ki kitab


----------



## MingRaymond

Hi,

In Chinese,
Book = 書本
Pen = 筆
Paper = 紙張
Ink = 墨水
Notebook = 筆記本


----------



## Roshini

In Malay:
Book - buku
Pen - pen
Paper - kertas
Ink - ink
Notebook - Buku Nota
Ruler - Pembaris
Eraser - Pemadam
Scissors - gunting
There are alot actually, here are some extras that I've offered. Have fun!


----------



## lotjed_13

dutch:
book=boek
pen=pen
paper=papier
ink=inkt
notebook=notabook
ruler= lat / latje
eraser= gom/gum/vlakgom/vlakgum
scissors=schaar

german:
book=Buch
pen=Füller
paper=Papier
ink=Tinte
ruler=Lineal
eraser=Radiergummi
scissors= Schere


----------



## Mutichou

In French:
book=libre
pen=stylo
paper=papier
ink=encre
ruler=règle
eraser=gomme
scissors=ciseaux


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

In Mexican Spanish  :
book=libro
pen=pluma
paper=papel
ink=tinta
ruler=regla
eraser=goma
scissors=tijeras
Notebook=cuaderno
Cheers
Tigger


----------



## id:roya

In Japanese - 
*Book:* 本 Hon, 書物 Shomotsu
*Pen:* ペン Pen, 筆記具 Hikkigu
*Paper:* 紙 Kami
*Ink:* インク Inku
*Notebook:* ノート Nooto
*Ruler:* 定規 Jougi
*Eraser:* 消しゴム Keshigomu
*Scissors:* はさみ Hasami


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*Book:* ספר (_sefer_)
*Pen:* עט (_'et_)
*Paper:* נייר (_nyar_)
*Ink:* דיו (_dyo_)
*Notebook:* מחברת (_machberet_)
*Ruler:* סרגל (_sargel_)
*Eraser:* מחק (_machak_) (also מוחק, _mochek_)
*Scissors:* מספריים (_misparaim_)


----------



## diegodbs

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> In Mexican Spanish  :
> book=libro
> pen=pluma
> paper=papel
> ink=tinta
> ruler=regla
> eraser=goma
> scissors=tijeras
> Cheers
> Tigger


 
Spanish from Spain:
the same as Tigger said


----------



## beatrizg

In Greek:

*Book:* βιβλίο (vivlio)
*Pen:* στυλό, πέννα (stylo, pena)
*Paper:* χαρτί (harti)
*Ink:* μελάνι (melani)
*Notebook:* τετράδιο (tetradio)
*Ruler:* χάρακας (harakas)
*Eraser:* γόμα (goma)
*Scissors:* ψαλίδι (psalidi)


----------



## Outsider

European Portuguese:

*Book:* livro
*Pen:* caneta
*Paper:* papel
*Ink:* tinta
*Notebook:* caderno
*Ruler:* régua
*Eraser:* borracha
*Scissors:* tesoura


----------



## betulina

In Catalan:

*Book*: llibre
*Pen*: ploma / bolígraf
*Paper:* paper
*Ink*: tinta
*Notebook:* llibreta
*Ruler:* regla
*Scissors:* tisores
*Eraser:* _(eraser US = rubber UK)_ goma / _(eraser -blackboard)_ esborrador


----------



## Josh_

Book = *كتاب *(kitaab)
pen = *قلم *(qalam)
paper =* ورق* (waraq)
ink = *حبر* (Hibr)
notebook = *كراسة* (kurraasa)
ruler = *مسطرة *(masTara)
scissors = *مقص *(maqaSS)
eraser = *ممحاة* (mimHaah)


----------



## Tomby

In Russian:
*Book*: Книга
*Pen*: Ручка
*Paper*: Бумага
*Ink*: Чернила
*Notebook*: Тетрадь
*Ruler*: Линейка
*Eraser*: Ластик
*Scissors*: Ножницы


----------



## ronanpoirier

In hungarian:

*Book*: Könyv
*Pen*: Irótoll
*Paper*: Papír
*Ink: *Tinta
*Notebook*: Jegyzetfüzet
*Ruler*:  
*Eraser*: Radír
*Scissors*: Olló


----------



## Elieri

In Swedish:

*Book*: Bok
*Pen*: Penna
*Paper*: Papper
*Ink: *Bläck
*Notebook*: Anteckningsbok
*Ruler*: Linjal 
*Eraser*: Sudd / Suddgummi
*Scissors*: Sax


----------



## mahaz

macta123 said:
			
		

> Hello friends ,
> 
> Can you name major stationary items in all languages -
> 
> Like in Hindi = Book = Kitab
> Pen = Kalam
> Paper = Kagaz
> Ink = Siyahi
> Notebook = Likney ki kitab


 
Same words are use ub Urdu as you mentioned in Hindi


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:

*Book:* carte
*Pen:* stilou
*Paper:* hârtie
*Ink:* cerneală
*Notebook:* caiet
*Ruler:* liniar
*Eraser:* radieră, gumă
*Scissors:* foarfecă


----------



## poul

*Danish:*

book=bog
pen=kuglepen(rollerpen) Blyant(pencil)
paper=papor
ink=blæk
ruler= linieal
eraser=viskelæder
scissors=saks
Notebook=notesbog / kladdehæfte


----------



## zaby

a tiny correction for French 



			
				Mutichou said:
			
		

> In French:
> book=*livre*
> pen=stylo
> paper=papier
> ink=encre
> ruler=règle
> eraser=gomme
> scissors=ciseaux


----------



## Mutichou

Ah exact zaby, c'était une faute de frappe.


----------



## elroy

Comments/corrections: 



			
				Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> pen = *قلم *(qalam) This can actually mean either "pen" or "pencil."  To specify, we say *قلم حبر* _(qalam Hibr)_ for "pen" and *قلم رصاص* _(qalam raSaaS)_ for "pencil."
> 
> notebook = *كراسة* (kurraasa) *دفتر* (daftar) is much more common.
> ruler = *مسطرة *(m*i*sTara)
> scissors = *مقص *(m*i*qaSS)


 
Also, you forgot to say what language this is.  It's Arabic.


----------



## Honour

macta123 said:
			
		

> Hello friends ,
> 
> Can you name major stationary items in all languages -
> 
> Like in Hindi = Book = Kitab
> Pen = Kalam
> Paper = Kagaz
> Ink = Siyahi
> Notebook = Likney ki kitab


 
that is interesting, in turkish we use "*siyah*" for the colour *black*.
Besides kitab, kalam and kagaz are similar too.
Here i go;
pen= tükenmez kalem (means ball point pen)
     = dolma kalem (refill pens, i don't know the exact name in english)
pencil= kurşun kalem 
ink= mürekkep
notebook= defter
book= kitap
paper= kağıt
scissors= makas
eraser= silgi
ruler= cetvel


----------



## CatStar

Hey everyone,

In Irish...

pen - peann
book - leabhar
pencil - peann luaidhe
paper - páipéir
ruler - rialóir
ink- dúch
scissors - siosúr
eraser - scriosán
note paper - páipéir litreach
envelope - clúdach

Hmm, can´t think of anymore...
Slán go fóill,
Cat


----------



## linguist786

Gujarati:

pen - (same)
book - chopri
pencil - (same).. can't really think of what else they'd say!
paper - kaagar
ruler - uumm..god knows!
ink- dunnooo..lol we mostly just borrow the terms from english
scissors - kaater
note paper - kaagaryu


----------



## optimistique

lotjed_13 said:
			
		

> dutch:
> book=boek
> pen=pen
> paper=papier
> ink=inkt
> notebook=notabook
> ruler= lat / latje
> eraser= gom/gum/vlakgom/vlakgum
> scissors=schaar



Dutch from the Netherlands: same except for the following two words:

notebook = *schrift*
ruler = *lineaal*


----------



## betulina

betulina said:
			
		

> In Catalan:
> *Ruler:* regle



Sorry, I've just seen it... it's not "regla", it's "regle", masculin. Unfortunately, very common error...


----------



## apmoy70

beatrizg said:


> In Greek:
> 
> *Book:* βιβλίο (vivlio)
> *Pen:* στυλό, πέννα (stylo, pena)
> *Paper:* χαρτί (harti)
> *Ink:* μελάνι (melani)
> *Notebook:* τετράδιο (tetradio)
> *Ruler:* χάρακας (harakas)
> *Eraser:* γόμα (goma)
> *Scissors:* ψαλίδι (psalidi)


Stationary is *«γραφική ύλη»* [ɣrafiˈci ˈili] (both fem. nom sing.) --> _writinɡ material_, or *«γραφικά είδη»* [ɣrafiˈka ˈiði] (both neut. nom. pl.) --> _writinɡ ɡoods_.

-*«Βιβλίο»* [viˈvli.o̞] (neut.) is _book_ < Byz.Gr. neuter diminutive *«βιβλίον» biblíon* of Classical feminine noun *«βύβλος» búblŏs* --> _papyrus_, later, neuter diminutive *«βυβλίον» bŭblíŏn* --> _strip of papyrus, tablet, epistle_ < Hellenised name *«Βύβλος» Búblŏs* (fem.), of the Phoenician city of _Gubla_ (Rom. Byblus) from where papyri were imported in the Greek mainland for writinɡ.
-*«Στυλό»* [s̠tiˈlo̞] (neut.) < Fr. stylo. It's the everyday name for the _ballpoint pen_, although lately the name *«μπικ»* [ˈbik] (neut.) ɡains ɡround, the metonymy for _pen_ after the well known disposable ballpoint pen, _Bic Cristal_. *«Πέννα»* [ˈpe̞na] (fem.) --> _pen_ < It. penna, is used nowadays solely for the fountain pen. 
-*«Χαρτί»* [xarˈti] (neut.) for _paper_ comes from the Koine neuter diminutive *«χαρτίον» kʰărtíŏn* --> _sheet of paper_ < Classical masc. noun *«χάρτης» kʰắrtēs* --> _papyrus leaf, roll_ (per Beekes of unexplained etymoloɡy; probably from Egypt, like the papyrus plant itself. Borrowed as Lat. charta, whence MoFr. carte, etc.).
-*«Μελάνι»* [me̞ˈlani] (neut.) is the _writinɡ ink_ < Byz.Gr. fem. noun *«μελάνη» melánē* --> _Cephalopod ink_, used in the past as ink for pens and quills < Classical adj. *«μέλᾱς, -λαινα, -λαν» mélās* (masc.), *mélaină* (fem.), *mélăn* (neut.) --> _dark coloured, obscure, black_ (PIE *melh₂-).
-*«Τετράδιο»* [te̞ˈtraði.o̞] (neut.) is the _notebook, pad, schoolbook_ < Classical neuter *«τετράδιον» tĕtrắdĭŏn* --> _quaternion of parchment, four-leaved parchment_ used by pupils in ancient times for takinɡ notes < Classical fem. noun *«τετράς» tĕtrắs* --> _quartet, quaternion_ < Classical cardinal numeral *«τέσσαρες» téssărĕs* --> _four_.
-*«Χάρακας»* [ˈxaɾakas̠] (masc.) is the _ruler_ < Classical 3rd declension masc. noun *«χάραξ/χάρακος» kʰắrăks* (nom. sinɡ.)/*kʰắrăkŏs* (ɡen. sinɡ.) --> _pointed stake, vine-prop, fortifying pale, stockade, palisade_ later, _ruler_; per Beekes its etymology is Pre-Greek and the v. «χαράσσω» kʰărắssō, _to make pointed, sharpen, carve, engrave, strike, stamp_, although both earlier and more frequently attested than «χάραξ», is a denominative formation from the latter. The earlier thesis that it derives from the Babylonian Aramaic, ḥăraṣ, _to cut into, incise_, has been abandoned.
-*«Γόμα»* [ˈɣo̞ma] (fem.) and *«γομολάστιχα»* [ɣo̞mo̞ˈlas̠tixa] (fem.) are indeed the _eraser_, both derivinɡ from the Italian _ɡomma_ --> _rubber, caoutchouc_, a boomeranɡ word: Ancient Greek *«κόμμι» kómmĭ* --> _ɡum_ > Lat. cummi > Late Lat. ɡumma > Byz.Gr. γόμμα > ΜοGr γόμα. Γομολάστιχα is a compound with *«λάστιχο»* [ˈlas̠tixo̞] (neut.), the generic name for _rubber_, which is the nominalisation, aphetism and dissimilation of the ancient adj. *«ἐλαστός» ĕlăstós* (and *«ἐλατός» ĕlătós*) or *«ἐλαστικός» ĕlăstĭkós* --> _ductile, (of a metal or other material) malleable_, a deverbative from the v. *«ἐλαύνω» ĕlaúnō* --> _to drive, push, forge (metal)_, from PIE *h₁elh₂- _to drive, move_, with no certain cognates outside Greek.
-_Scissors_ is *«ψαλίδι»* [p͡s̠aˈliði] (neut.) < Βyz.Gr. neuter diminutive *«ψαλίδι(ο)ν» psalídi(o)n* of the Classical 3rd declension feminine noun *«ψαλίς/-λίδος» psălís* (nom. sing.)/*psălídŏs* (gen. sing.) --> _scissors, shears_.


----------



## symposium

Italian:
book: libro
pen: penna
paper: carta
ink: inchiostro (ink-ee-ostro)
notebook: quaderno (kwaderno)
ruler: righello
eraser: gomma
scissor: forbici


----------

